# Best promotion



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

Pride, Ufc, KOTC, which is best


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 3, 2002)

Pride by far. Best rules. Highest caliber fighters. And I like the ring a lot better than the cage. UFC's ground and pound bores me.


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Pride better rules
 in a ring
 No quick stops
& Sakuraba 
Down But not Out!!
 :karate: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 3, 2002)

Everyone Who has douted Ricco
Has been proven wrong he desrerves credit.

He layed Out the Challenge to Nog.
Will se if it is acsepted.
It would be a great fight.

I still take Ricco.
Nog. is a great fighter.
No dout but i still Go with My. Fellow N.Y. Fighter.

Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 3, 2002)

The only thing that I don't like about Pride is that they have such mismatchups sometimes.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2002)

These fights are from Brazil. They are non-stop fights. The guys fight at 180mph, none of this laying on the ground and stalling.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kenpo_student (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *These fights are from Brazil. They are non-stop fights. The guys fight at 180mph, none of this laying on the ground and stalling.
> Bob:asian: *



Is IVC the one where they still fight without gloves?


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Having see IVC 
They Have had some ground wars!:stoplurk: 
Good stuff


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

pLEASE POST LINK FOR IVC


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

I believe that the IVC and WVC were at one time two different promtion companies. But now it only the WVC. An artical back in  Grappling Mag. Sept 2001 talks about how WVC is the only vale tudo show in the world that still offers true vale tudo rules. There are no rounds, no gloves, kicks on the ground, elbows to the head and head butts. For a web site don't have one, did a web search for IVC and WVC. The only thing is if you do find one it probably will be in Portuguese. Unless you know how to read Portuguese, you will be picture reading.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

Found a web site. It's about three years old, i didn't check it see if it's good or not. www.valetudo.com.br
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

><><><


----------

